# Back Plate For Pm-1127vf-lb



## MSD0 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm trying to mount a 5C collet chuck to a PM-1127VF-LB lathe and hoping someone can tell me what back plate is needed. A link or part number would be great. I don't mind machining it to size, but don't want to make a project out of it. Thanks.


----------



## Lonnie (Apr 16, 2016)

I can't answer your question but maybe this thread will help?

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm1127vf-lb-new-chuck-or-back-plate.40017/


----------



## jbolt (Apr 16, 2016)

This lathe has a non- standard spindle nose. First I would call PM and see if they have one. If not you will need to get a black back plate and machine it to fit your spindle/chuck.  http://www.amazon.com/South-Bend-La...d=1460837652&sr=8-3&keywords=blank+back+plate

PM also offers a 5C chuck for this lathe.


----------



## MSD0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks guys, I actually bought the collet chuck from PM. If Matt doesn't have a backplate I'll try that one from SouthBend.


----------

